# ملفات اكسل مشروحة في اختيار افضل عدد من المعدات والشاحنات وادارة مشاريع الطرق



## labeeb (6 يوليو 2007)

يا مهندسين في موضوع من جد والله هام مش بس للمدراء وكمان للمهندسين ويمكن حتى الاداريين
ليش ما تحملوا الملفات وتقرأوا الشرح خاصة انه متعدد المواضيع والاختصاصات 
انا كتبت هنا لاني اعرف ان اغلب المهندسين نادرا ما يدخلوا قسم ادارة المشاريع 
ويمكن الكثير ما رح يعرف بالموضوع .... مع اعتذاري للاخوة المشرفين لتكرر الموضوع 

الرابط للموضوع :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=58842


----------



## أبو عبدالله العراق (11 يوليو 2007)

مشكور وبارك الله بيك على الموضوع القيم


----------



## roads (24 يوليو 2007)

ربنا يوفقك لان الموضوع مهم بجد و خصوصا لشركات المقاولات


----------



## كمال19 (22 أغسطس 2007)

الله يوفقك


----------



## ahmed1982 (25 يوليو 2008)

اقتراحك في محلو . مشكور


----------



## محمدين علي (15 يونيو 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## kamel26690 (17 يوليو 2009)

ربنا يوفقك لان الموضوع مهم جدا


----------



## سالم محمد الحسن (17 يوليو 2009)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## kanan (18 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود


----------



## زياد عميرة (18 يوليو 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم على هذا المجهود


----------



## محمد ابو يزن (19 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
الله يوفقك يا اخي الموضوع مهم 
و اللع يطيك العافية


----------



## odwan (27 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك


----------



## boumehdi.khaled (13 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووور أخي و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## elymama (17 نوفمبر 2009)

​


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (17 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 
وباراك الله فيك


----------

